
Ask HN: Hacker News like community for active trading? - awaywopassd
Are there any high quality communities that discuss trading especially swing trading?<p>There is &#x2F;r&#x2F;wallstreetbets which while funny but is full of too much noise.<p>My friends and I have a Whatsapp group to discuss our trading. We share our trading ideas but we mostly share other topics related to trading (promotions, tutorials, news, brokerages, books). We are pretty exclusive and try not to let anyone in who will be too easily excited.<p>I just wish our community was a bit bigger because sometimes for example I am looking for a new book to read on trading but no one has any suggestions.
======
bsvalley
stocktwits.com

~~~
awaywopassd
If you follow right person perhaps. A lot of it is full of people just talking
about what stocks to buy.

